# Busta giving up title.



## J-kid (Aug 25, 2003)

Busta anounced that he is giving up his UFC middle wt title because he is now fighting in pride.

Now UFC has to put a fight together for the belt who do you think they will put in there?


----------



## JDenz (Aug 27, 2003)

Baroni my man


----------



## ace (Sep 6, 2003)

And invite Jeromy Horn


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 6, 2003)

Busta Rhymes the rapper?


----------



## JDenz (Sep 7, 2003)

lol


----------



## JDenz (Sep 7, 2003)

Well your boy just lost Primo.  But Jermey is still the man.


----------

